# Where Do You Buy Seed?



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Where do you all buy your seed/seed mixes? Or (if you buy already packaged), what brand and mix?

I had Maverick on wal-mart's Wild Harvest small bird universal blend (cockatiel mix had too much fillers). But I didn't like it at all. There was always a good amount of dust at the bottom of the bag.
If I ever decide to get another fid, I'm going organic and mixing it myself.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

I buy lovebird mix at a local hardware store which mixes and sells every conceivable bird seed  unbranded but it's natural and farmy. And cheap  $6 for 3kg. Win win!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, that is cheap!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I buy a normal cockatiel mix and add loads of seeds and nuts I have at home, I eat them myself so they are mainly organic. 
I don't know if it's a good practice but I also cook brown rice or quinoa and then dehydrate them, so they are not soggy and can be added to the mix.
The normal seed mix seems very poor to me without adding anything to it.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I used to buy mine from a pet store but now I get it online 'cause it's so much cheaper even with the added shipping. I usually buy from TradeMe but that's only an NZ website. I think the brand is called TopFlite.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

I get my cockatiel seed mix 25lbs for $14.99 at "leach grain and milling" its a distributor for many diff pet stores, i get it from them for $14.99 compared to a petsote $23.99  :thumbu:


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Ugh, I had Rocko on that WildHarvest stuff. I hated it too, it grossed me out.

I feed a mixture of these:



































All from petsolutions.com. The first picture has the highest ratio, and the last picture has the smallest ratio.

In order of the photos:

http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Parakeet-Bird-Food/I/Parakeet-VME-Blend.aspx

http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Parakeet-Bird-Food/I/Small-Bird-TropiMix.aspx

http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Parakeet-Bird-Food/I/Parakeet-FruitBlend-Diet.aspx

http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Parakeet-Bird-Food/I/Zupreem-Natural-Parakeet.aspx

It's all super cheap there, I'm very happy with that site. They even sent me an avian supply magazine! 

The VME Parakeet blend is amazing seed. It's so clean, there's no dust, it even SMELLS fresh. Rocko dives right into it, I'd recommend it 100%.

The TropiMix is pretty great too. It's a weird seed/pellet/powder mix. It smells fruity and, well, tropical. :lol: It's also 100% edible, all the seeds are pre-hulled. Rocko likes this mix a lot, too.

Everyone knows the Zupreem pellets, of course. I'm pretty sure Rocko doesn't eat the Natural flavor ones, so I just toss some into his birdie bread. He does like the FruitBlend though.

All of the foods I buy are budgie sized.


----------



## faerieborn (Oct 19, 2013)

deleted. ♥


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I buy in bulk for our local pet store...I used to get it from the feed store but they stopped selling it. Not sure why since it was way cheaper than the pet store. Anyways, I get kaytee supreme or something like that. The feed store called it naturals but the pet store calls it supreme. The only thing in it I don't like is the huge corn pellets things. But it sprouts really well so I don't worry about it. $2.69/lb and I get about 7lbs at a time, that lasts about a month or so.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

I get my basic seed at the local bird fair, and mxi it with Goldenfeast's Australian Blend, which I buy either at mysafebirdstore or at a local bird store when they have a sale.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

i buy everything from mysafebirdstore.com this is the seed i buy there 



http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/product.cgi?group=1312&product=1379


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

I buy Sunseed Vita parakeet seed (I think the cockatiel mix has too much crap in it that they won't eat) and the tiels also eat zupreem fruit blend cockatiel size. They love the seed, I like the smell  I have gotten a different seed for them, that was on sale, and they didn't want it!  so I just keep getting this kind. So far so good!


----------



## gabberlicious (Oct 14, 2012)

I feel like I'm the only one who feeds pellets.  Greyson eats Roudybush Mini and this egg food my local bird store has. I have no idea what the brand is but it smells really good.  Also in a really tiny treat cup once a day he gets a little bit of canary seed. He loves the stuff and just picks it out from the normal cockatiel mix so I just get a 5 lbs bag from DrsFosterandSmith for $8.99. That stuff lasts forever because he gets so little every day. A 3 lbs bag of Roudybush lasts me a little over a month.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

We all feed pellets too, however we feed seeds as the main part of the diet because cockatiels are naturally seed eaters in the wild.


----------



## cedricsmom (Mar 26, 2013)

I make my own, Wegmanns and Whole Foods sell a lot of the seeds I need to mix and what I can't get there I order from Nuts.com , they have an awesome selection. 
I mix Rye Berries, Wheat berries, Fennel seeds, milk thistle, hemp seed, steelcut oat, millet, flax seed, sesame seed, coconut flakes and chamomile flowers.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

bjknight93 said:


> We all feed pellets too, however we feed seeds as the main part of the diet because cockatiels are naturally seed eaters in the wild.


Yup, I feed the best quality seed I can find (Hagen brand, I'm in love with their products), supplemented with pellets. Bjknight got it right, because tiels are natural seed-eaters, but also because if a tiel's diet is too heavy in pellets, it can lead to kidney and liver problems later along the road. And no one wants that!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

What do you all think of this seed?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754583&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

I don't want to get that walmart stuff for Missy. Mav loved it but I just don't liks that it has so many fillers and when you reach the bottom of the bag, there's a lot of dust from the seeds. I'd like to go organic but I'm still trying to find somewhere that sells locally. 

If all else fails, I'm going to try to see if my mom will let me order from mysafebirdstore.com and get this: http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/product.cgi?group=4676&product=16827
and make my own mix.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

I get a mix of tiel seed at my local pet store and buy Hartz Bonanza Cockatiel seed, has a bunch of stuff in like pellets,fruits and veggies, it's like 5.00$ in superstore. Walmart apparently has it too but I never see it in mine. http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/hartz-b...000112370339?gclid=COLq0cLqhrsCFaE9QgodqVgAXg link to the walmart page with it. It's also vitamin-fortified has A,D3 and E, comes in a 4lbs bag too.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

gabberlicious said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who feeds pellets.


Most of us actually do feed pellets, as has been said, but seed is ideal to feed as part of the diet, just not all.

I've just tried Roudybush Crumble on my three and they ate it straight away, which is always a good sign


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

I had been feeding a custom blend from our closest pet store - but now they are eating Higgins Sunburst, and nutriberries. I buy from Petco for the seed and Amazon for the berries. I need to find another pellet, too - they just eat the green bits out of it - it's funny to watch. They leave all the other colors alone.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

scootergirl762 said:


> I had been feeding a custom blend from our closest pet store - but now they are eating Higgins Sunburst, and nutriberries. I buy from Petco for the seed and Amazon for the berries. I need to find another pellet, too - they just eat the green bits out of it - it's funny to watch. They leave all the other colors alone.


LOL! That's funny! Mavvy was like that too. First, he'd eat the green ones and yellow ones, and then the red and orange ones.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hank gets Healthy Select natural cockatiel seed from Petco

It has like all sorts of dried flowers and herbs plus some twig type things mixed in with the seed

She loves it and eats like everything in it so I'm good with it..I wouldn't have the heart to change it
She also gets nutriberries, vegetables, and my food


----------

